# To The Lake



## svalbard (Oct 14, 2020)

This is new to NETFLIX.  It is a Russian series and tells the story of two families caught up in a flu like Pandemic. Although Covid weary like every one else I still watched the first episode and was immediately hooked. The quality has continued for the 3 episodes I have watched so far. The characters are believable and production values are top notch.

Note : I watch this in the original language with English subtitles and not the dubbed version. You can switch on or off in the settings on Netflix.


----------

